# Paying bills to UK



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all

We are moving to SA in May but want to send money back once a month to pay a bill. Is there any better method than simple money transfer, I have read of these Forex trading accounts that provide this service but...

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep a UK bank account open and transfer money between your SA and UK one.


----------

